# סיימנו לכתוב 	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	      והקרדיטים מוכנים!!



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

סיימנו לכתוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והקרדיטים מוכנים!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקווים שאתם מוכנים כי אחרי 6 שבועות של כתיבה הגיע הזמן !!
מתחילים


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מאיפה מתחילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איך מתחילים לסיים ולסכם? אנחנו חברים בפורום בערך 4 חודשים, והזמן פשוט טס כל כך מהר... בהתחלה לא הבנתי למה בנות (ולפעמים גם בנים) נשארות פעילות בפורום הזה אחרי החתונה. 
עכשיו אני מבינה - זה איפשהו משחזר את הרגעים היפים. אולי זה בגלל שאני כותבת את זה רק כמה ימים אחרי... נראה עוד חצי שנה מה יהיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז... סיפור שהיה כך היה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

נעים מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז לפני שמתחילים כמה מילים עלינו..
נילי ( 29 עוד 10 ימים בדיוק!! ) ואיל ( 31 עוד חודשיים פחות שבוע  ) .
אנחנו גרים בכפר סבא, איל במקור מכאן ואני במקור מירושלים .
אני מדריכת תנועה לגיל הרך עובדת בגני ילדים ומפעילה סדנאות הורים וילדים, חוגים וימי הולדת. מאוהבת בעבודה שלי והראש עובד שעות נוספות.. היו שאמרו שגם בחתונה עבדתי.. הייתי סוג של "מלכת הילדים" ואפילו ילד באחד הגנים שאני עובדת בו שאל אם גם לחתונה הלכתי עם עגלת הציוד שלי !!
איל מהנדס אלקטרוניקה ובזמנו הפנוי אוהב לצלם ועושה זאת טוב מאוד ( ואני מאוד אובייקטיבית ).
אנחנו אוהבים לבשל ולשחק במטבח, לשבת על הספה ולראות BIG BANG THEORY , ממש מכורים לזה!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

איך הם הכירו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הצד שלה: 
הכרנו באתר ההיכרויות LOVEME כשאני השתמשתי בשם בדוי ( לא רציתי להיחשף עד כדי כך) ושלחתי הודעות לכל מי שהיה לי נראה מעניין. בהודעה צירפתי את המסנג'ר שלי ( הבדוי גם כן .. ממש פחדתי מכל מיני אנשים פסיכופטיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). איל הוסיף אותי למסנג'ר שלו והשם שלו היה בצירוף המילה "משוגע". אמרתי כבר שאני פוחדת ממשוגעים, נכון? אז מיד מחקתי וחסמתי את המשתמש הזה בלי לדעת שזה הוא..
אחרי כמה זמן בדקתי מה קורה עם הבחור שמחייך מהתמונה ולא ענה לי.. ופתאום ראיתי שזה ה"משוגע". מיד שלחתי הודעה שבטעות נמחק לי המסנג'ר שלו ושישלח לי את המסנג'ר שלו כדי שאוסיף אותו.

הצד שלו:
נרשמתי לאתר ולא ממש חיפשתי בנרות, בלי לחץ. יום אחד קיבלתי הודעה ממישהי, נראית נחמדה מאוד. כותבת הודעה קצרה שתשמח להכיר, בצירוף המסנג'ר שלה. שלחתי הודעה ולא קיבלתי תגובה בימים שאחרי, לא התרגשתי ושכחתי מזה.
פתאום שוב הודעה ממנה באתר – איזה תירוץ לא מובן על זה שהיא מחקה בטעות את השם שלי מהרשימה שלה ואם אני יכול לכתוב לה שוב... התכתבנו קצת ועברנו לטלפון.

ואז... במוצאי שבועות לפני 3 שנים הוא הגיע מכפר סבא לירושלים. כן, זה היה הדייט הראשון והשאר היסטוריה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

אז איך הוא הציע לה??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצד שלה:
נתחיל בזה שידעתי שהוא קנה לי טבעת. איך ידעתי? זה היה חג חנוכה והוא היה ביום חופש אחד מהעבודה. הוא הקפיץ אותי לעבודה אבל אמר שאצטרך לחזור לבד. שאלתי אותו למה? והוא אמר שיש לו "משהו לעשות" בחיוך שלא משאיר ספק לשום דבר אחר.
חיכיתי, ציפיתי, קיוויתי... והוא? כלום... במשך 3 שבועות!!!
כמובן שלא ידעתי איפה היא וגם לא חיפשתי. התאפקתי ממש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כבר לא ידעתי מתי זה יהיה ואז ביום שבת אחד, שבו הייתי חולה, 
ב11 בבוקר באותה שבת אמא שלו מתקשרת ואומרת שהגיע בן דוד שלה מארה"ב לביקור ושרק עכשיו יידעו אותה שיש ארוחה לכבודו אצל משפחה יותר רחוקה – נוסעים!
חזרנו מהביקור של בן הדוד מארה"ב ואני (להזכירכם, חולה), נשפכת על הספה בטרנינג של בית.
והוא כל הזמן חופר לי שבא לו לצאת לעשות סיבוב ושאולי נלך לעשות הליכה או טיול. ואני לא מבינה מה יש לו שכל כך חשוב לו היום ללכת... אמרתי לו שבסדר ונלך בשכונה ליד הבית למשהו קצר והוא מתעקש ללכת לפארק. ואני, בתגובה, הורסת שמחות שכמותי, אומרת לו שהוא יכול לכת לבד לפארק – "אתה לא צריך אותי". המסכן כבר לא ידע איך לשכנע אותי אבל בסוף הוא הצליח והחלפתי את טרנינג "הבית" לטרנינג "חוץ" – ממש לא הייתי במצב של להתיפייף ולהתלבש. חולה, כבר אמרתי? 
הגענו לפארק ואני עטופה במעיל וצעיף ועוד דברים טובים ומתחילים ללכת, פתאום הוא נעצר על גבעה, ואני אומרת לו "מה נעצרת? בוא נמשיך ללכת" (שוב - הורסת שמחות). 
פתאום הוא מצביע על פסל של 3 כסאות גבוהים כמו של מלכים. ומספר לי שעם ראה שעשו שם יום הולדת לאיזה ילד והושיבו אותו כמו מלך עם כתר על הכיסא ואולי נלך לשם. 
כשאנחנו מתקרבים יושבים שם ילדים אבל הם בדיוק עזבו את הכיסאות. 
עכשיו הוא שואל אם בא לי לשבת על הכסא כמו מלכה – ואני (בפעם המי יודע כמה, שוב הורסת שמחות) אומרת שלא בא לי.
הערה חשובה – נשבעת שלא ידעתי שהוא הולך להציע לי!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז הוא מתיישב על הכסא האמצעי, בלית ברירה, אני מתיישבת על הכסא שלידו.
מהגובה, אמרתי שזה כמו מלך והנתינים שלו, כי המלך בכסא האמצעי ושני הכיסאות בצדדים הם לנתינים. אז הוא "שאל מה הנתינים רוצים לעשות ביום שבת שכזה?" ואני ,הסתכלתי על הילדים שמשחקים לידנו, עניתי ששום דבר מיוחד ושאלתי חזרה "ומה המלך רוצה לעשות ביום שבת שכזה"? והוא ענה "שום דבר, חוץ מדבר אחד" ואז הסתובבתי אליו ושם על הידית של הכסא היא היתה מונחת – קופסא אדומה ובתוכה הטבעת. הסתכלתי על הקופסא והיא עליי ואני עליה ושתקתי. הייתי בהלם שלא יכולתי לדבר.  איל שאל אם אני לא רוצה לפתוח את הקופסא ואני עדיין שותקת – לא מסוגלת לדבר. הוא פתח את הקופסא.
אני מסתכלת על הטבעת והיא עליי. ואני עדיין בדממה.
הוא מסתכל עליי ואומר "אולי תתני את האצבע שלך?"
כשסופסוף הצלחתי לדבר אמרתי לו "אז תשאל את השאלה!".
כמובן שהוא שאל והתשובה הרי ברורה לא?!
התחבקנו דמענו והתרגשנו.
זה היה מקסים!

 
הצד שלו:
אלוהים אדירים, מתי אני מוצא זמן לקנות טבעת?! עבודה בטירוף, נסיעות לחו"ל, שעות ארוכות במשרד...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סופסוף יום חופש באופק!
אבל איך אני יכול "להעלם" כשגם היא בבית? הכי פשוט – כשהיא בעבודה, אני יכול להקפיץ אותך לשם אבל לא להחזיר אותך. למה? כי יש לי משהו לעשות (אני לא שקרן מוצלח אבל קיוויתי שאולי היא לא תבין) ידעתי כבר מה היא תאהב ומצאתי די בקלות את הטבעת.
עכשיו שאלת השאלות – מתי ואיפה... 
לך עכשיו תשבור את הראש. כמעט 3 שבועות הסתובבתי עם הטבעת בתיק כדי להיות בטוח שהיא לא תמצא אותה בטעות.
ואז, לפי התחזית, שבת חורפית נעימה, אמא שלי הזמינה אותנו לצהריים, הראש שלי העביר הילוך, הפארק לא רחוק משם, יש מקומות יפים שאפשר לנצל כדי "לבצע את זממי" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
שנינו מאוד אוהבים את הפארק, והיינו מטיילים בו די הרבה בסופי השבוע שבילינו יחד בכפ"ס בהתחלת הקשר.
שבת בבוקר, כוס קפה, אני מתכנן וחושב על מקומות בפארק ופתאום, מהפך! טלפון מאמא שלי – בן דוד מארה"ב הגיע לביקור וכל המשפחה נפגשת לבראנץ'
אני מעיר את נילי ומעדכן אותה, והיא בתגובה (כאילו כדי להחמיר את המצב בכוונה) מציינת: "אני חולה!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובראש שלי – דיכאון, הכל מתחרבש לי.
חזרנו מהבראנץ' ונילי במהירות הבזק משתחלת לתוך טרינינג ונזרקת על הספה. 
לא ויתרתי וחפרתי לה שנצא קצת לטייל, בסופו של דבר היא הסכימה, קצת בחוסר רצון, לבוא איתי.
זה המקום לציין שלא ממש חשבתי על זה שבשבת אחה"צ הפארק די מלא... הסתובבנו ותוך כדי אני מנסה להסתכל על המקומות שעליהם חשבתי, ואחד אחרי השני הם נפסלים. מעל גבעה קטנה ראיתי משהו שלא חשבתי עליו, פסל של 3 כיסאות גדולים – זהו! זה המקום, רק שהילדים יתחפפו ויפנו לנו את האיזור. אני רוצה לשבת איתה על הכיסאות, היא לא רוצה. טוב אני אשב לבד. לא נעים לה, היא מתיישבת ליידי,אני אומר שאנחנו קצת כמו מלכים. מלך ונתינים – היא אומרת, ואת השאר כבר קראתם בצד שלה...

הטבעת אגב מדב רוטר, ארחיב עליו בשלב הטבעות


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

גדול! אהבתי את "הצד שלו הצד שלו" 
ובכלל את כותבת כזה מקסים ומשעשע והכל נראה נהדר, מחכה להמשך!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ועוד תמונה שאני אוהבת במיוחד של הטבעת


----------



## יום וליל (16/6/13)

גם לי יש כזו 
גם מדב רוטר.
שנתיים וחצי אחרי ואני עדיין אוהבת אותה.
(דבר נדיר אצלי)

תהני ממנה


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

אני לגמריי מאוהבת בה!


----------



## יום וליל (16/6/13)

אחרי זה ראיתי שהיא קצת שונה 
(שלי ללא היהלומים בצדדים)

העבודה שלו מאוד יפה ואיכותית.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

איפה התחתנו? 
אז חיפשנו מקום הרבה זמן, בערך חודש.
ידענו מההתחלה שאנחנו  רוצים חתונה קטנה (200 איש) שלא תעלה יותר מידי, גם ככה חתונה היום עולה יותר ממה שהיא אמורה לעלות אבל לא להשתגע ולא להביא כל מיני דברים כמו אטרקציות שזה מבחינתנו "בזבוז כסף".
היו רגעים לא קלים בארגון החתונה כי היון התערבויות מצד המשפחה על איפה ואיך החתונה תהיה. היה לנו ברור שאנחנו הולכים על אזור המרכז – שרון והיינו בלא מעט מקומות עד שהחלטנו איפה להתחתן.
בחרנו ב"לימון אירועים" שנמצא בקיבוץ עינת. 
המקום מטופח והיתה תחושה מאוד נעימה, לא לוחצת, בניגוד למקומות אחרים שמלחיצים אותך שתסגור כי "אין תאריכים". מחיר המנה היה זול משמעותית מכל מקום אחר באזור שבדקנו ואהבנו את המקום. 
בהתחלה הכל היה בסדר עם "לימון" ורוב הדרך איתם היתה טובה אבל , אני מניחה שכמו בכל דבר, גם פה היו דברים שעצבנו אותנו מאוד.
הגענו לטעימות והתברר לנו שאין טעימה של מנות קבלת הפנים. זה מאוד הרגיז אותי כי שמעתי ברוב המקומות כן טועמים וניסיתי להתעקש איתם אך ללא הצלחה. בנוסף לזה בטעימות לא מצאנו מנת בקר לטעמנו אבל העניין סודר בהצלחה כשבאנו לטעימות חוזרות ועשו לנו את הסטייק המפורסם שלהם (ככה הבנו) ובחתונה באמת היה נהדר האוכל.
ביקשנו מהאולם את הואזות שלהם כדי שנוכל לתת אותן יומיים לפני החתונה למעצבת פרטית שהבאנו ולא היתה בעיה עם זה, הם נתנו לנו אותן רק הסבירו לנו שהם לא נוהגים לעשות זאת ושאם משהו ישבר נצטרך לשלם עליו (אל תדאגו, לא נשבר שום דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
יומיים לפני החתונה הגענו למקום עם רשימת המוזמנים כשאישרו לנו הגעה סה"כ 215 איש. אנחנו חשבנו שמה שנהוג לעשות ועושים בכל האולמות הוא לתת את כל השמות של האנשים שמוזמנים אבל לשלם על 10% פחות ואז יש רזרבה. אבל יומיים לפני החתונה כשאנחנו לחוצים, עייפים, טרודים ורק רוצים לחזור הביתה.. מסתבר שלא כך הדבר ב"לימון". אם אתה רוצה לתת 215 שמות תשלם על 215 מנות. ואז לפי דבריהם כשיגיע מישהו ששמו לא מופיע ברשימת המוזמנים הוא יפנה למשפחה והמשפחה תצטרך להושיב אותו. אנחנו חשבנו ועדיים חושבים שזה לא יפה ומעליב שאורח שאישר הגעה לחתונה שלנו, יגיע ולא יופיע ברשימה ואז יצטרכו להביא לו כסא ולמצוא לו מקום. חוסר הנעימות הזו עלתה לנו לא מעט כסף אבל שילמנו אותו. שוב, יומיים לפני חתונה, אתה תעשה הכל כי אין לך ברירה.. זה היה לא נעים ואנחנו חושבים שזה לא בסדר ולא ידענו מראש שזה ככה. 
אם זה ככה – אין לי טעם לרזרבה כי כל מי שיכול להגיע כבר רשום ומשולם.. אם הייתי יודעת מראש שלזה הדברים בחוזה מתכוונים הייתי מתווכחת איתם ועושה משהו אבל יומיים לפני אתה בוחר על מה להוציא את האנרגיות שלך. 
הדבר השלישי שעצבן אותנו ב"לימון" היה שהכנתי דגלונים לתלייה על המזונונים והבר וסביב הכספת.
עבדתי המון עליהם ומאוד מאוד אהבתי אותם. 
יום לפני הארוע העברתי למנהל הארוע במייל דף עם כל מה שצריך להיות בארוע כול הדגלונים האלו.
בנוסף לכך, לאורך כל ההתקשרות עם הלימון הם אמרו שאפשר להביא מה שבא לנו למקום ביום הארוע כל עוד זה לא אוכל (כשרות). המעצבת הפרטית ששכרנו הגיעה ותלתה אותם וכשהגענו למקום בחצי שעה איחור בגלל הצילומים אני לא רואה דגלונים.
אני שואלת לפשר הדגלונים ואין עונה. בסוף מנהל הארוע קצת לפני החופה אומר לי שזה היה נראה רע ולא טוב ובסגנון "יום העצמאות" ותלוי עקום ולכן הורידו את זה.
אני באותו רגע החלטתי שאני לא מתעצבנת על זה כי זכה יום החתונה שלי ואין לי כרגע מה לעשות עם זה ואני תכף נכנסת לחופה. מיותר לציין שאני עדיין חושבת על זה וזה חסר לי ומעצבן אותי ומטריד אותי שהדגלונים שעבדתי עליהם כל כך הרבה ושרציתי שיהיו שם – לא היו.
אני כבר יומיים מנסה לתפוס את ה"לימון" כדי לדעת איפה הדגלונים כי אני רוצה אותם חזרה, וטרם חזרו אליי. יש לי הרגשה שזרקו אותם.. נכון שהייתי יכולה ביום החתונה לבקש אותם אבל הראש שלי, וזה נראה לי טבעי, היה במקום אחר בזמן שהיינו בחתונה.
מלבד 3 הדברים הללו, ה"לימון" היו באמת מעולים – האוכל, השירות, המקום, הניקיון, התחזוקה של המקום. מנהל הארוע תקתק את הכל ודאג להכל.
והכל היה באמת מעולה.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

הדגלונים האהובים שהכנתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הם עשויים מבד שסרקנו אותו להזמנות והיה הלוגו של החתונה שלנו.


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

הדגלונים ממש חמודים!


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

תודה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עיצוב 
התחלנו את הדרך בארגון החתונה עם המון רעיונות לקונספט מיוחד. בהתחלה חשבנו על "חתונה צהובה" שצהוב יהיה שם המשחק. משם עברנו לצהוב - טורקיז , דרך הלוגו של החתונה. 

עם זאת, לנו אישית לא היה חשוב מאוד סידורי השולחנות כי זה תמיד היה מיותר מבחינתי – לשפוך המון כסף על משהו שאף אחד לא זוכר. אבל אני מודה שטעיתי.
פנינו לחנות בכפר סבא בשם "תשומת לב" שמנוהלת ע"י אישה מקסימה בשם מלי. הגענו אליה דרך דודה שלי שמכירה אותה הרבה שנים. 
למלי יש ידי זהב וטעם מעולה, מיד כשסיפרנו לה על קונספט של חתונה צהובה היא זרמה איתנו והציעה סידור פרחים צהוב שיכלול גם לימונים אם יהיו לימונים יפים במאי. 
בסופו של דבר לא היו לימונים בסידור הפרחים אך הוא היה יפיפה.
מלי עשתה מעל ומעבר כדי לספק את רצוננו וחשבה יחד איתנו איך להוזיל עלויות, היתה ישרה והוגנת מההתחלה ועד הסוף. גם יום לפני החתונה כשביקשנו ממנה עוד סידורי פרחים בדקה ה 90 היא עשתה כל מה שיכלה כדי שנצא מרוצים ואכן יצאנו מאוד מאוד מרוצים.


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

איזה יופי! 
מאוד אוהבת פרחים צהובים וחמניות בכלל, היא באמת עשתה איתם עבודה טובה.


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

היא כל כך מוכשרת !
זה אפילו היה יותר יפה מבתמונות 
לא נשאר זכר ליופי הזה, הכל נלקח.. אנשים החביאו מתחת לשולחן כדי שלא יקחו להם ...ולנו המשפחה בקושי נשאר זר אחד!!


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

כיף לחלוק את כל היופי הצהוב והפורח הזה  
ולמעצבת זה בכלל כיף!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

זר כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזר הצהוב שהיה לי ברור שיהיה צהוב מרגע שהחלטנו על הקונספט.
גם אותו מלי הכינה במסגרת החבילה שהיתה מאוד אטרקטיבית מבחינה כלכלית.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עוד קצת על הפרחים 
היו לנו 2 סידורי פרחים, הסידור האחד בתוך כלי זכוכית עם חול צהוב והאחר בשק יוטה.
בסוף החתונה לא נשאר אפילו סידור פרחים אחד!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מתחילים להתארגן!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
החלטנו להתארגן בבית שלנו. זה היה לנו הכי טבעי , מה גם שה"לימון" נמצא 20 דקות נסיעה מהבית.
התכנון שלי היה שיומיים לפני החתונה לא יהיה לי שום דבר לעשות חוץ מהמקווה וציפורניים. תכנונים לחוד ומציאות לחוד.
4 ימים לפני החתונה התעוררתי בשבע בבוקר ובבית היה ממש אבל ממש חם! בשבע בבוקר!! (המזגן שלנו התקלקל בחורף ( ישן והטכנאי הציע לקנות חדש) ובכל פעם איכשהו היה משהו חשוב יותר לעשות מאשר לקנות מזגן ).
באותו יום שני, הבנתי שאי אפשר להתארגן בבית אם בשבע בבוקר חום אימים ( היה שרב באותו שבוע) ורצתי לחנות הקרובה לביתי למצוא מזגן שיסופק תוך שלושה ימים. רצתי מחנות לחנות ואף אחד לא היה מוכן להתחייב על זה שהמזגן יגיע ויפעל תוך 3 ימים ( הובלה והתקנה לחוד). בסופו של דבר מצאתי חנות שהפכה את העולם כדי שאני אקבל את המזגן שלי ועד יום שישי בשש בבוקר הוא יפעל והם יקבלו את ה 7000 שקל שלהם .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יומיים לפני החתונה המזגן הגיע והתכניות תקתקו כמו שעון. יום לפני החתונה, התכנונים למנוחה ורוגע וזמן איכות יחד התחלף בקדיחות, אבק והתקנה של המזגן שגרר אחריו ניקיון של הבית. 

יום החתונה - זמני גלח"צ:
• 5:30 השכמה!
• 5:45 מקלחת ונסיון לעכל שהיום אנחנו מתחתנים
• 6:30 איתמר מסיקה מעצב השיער המוכשר מגיע כמו שעון
• 6:45 כבר יש רולים על השיער
• 7:00 איל יורד לקשט את האוטו
• 7:15 המזגן החדש עובד!!
• 7:45 מעיין ויינברגר המאפרת המדהימה מגיעה עם ארוחת בוקר ספיישל 
• 8:15 עינב רימון וצוות הצלמים, אמא דודים וגיסתי  מגיעים. אני מתחילה לעכל שהנה זה קורה ואיל מבקש שכולם יהיו בשקט כי כל הרעש הזה מלחיץ אותו. כן זה מה שמלחיץ אותך .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



• 8:30 אני בסרט של החתונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, את כל ההתארגנות ליוו שני דיסקים שהכנתי מבעוד מועד עם שירים אהובים עלינו ומרגשים. זה הוסיף המון וכל מי שנכח בהתארגנות ביקש העתק של הדיסקים האלו.


----------



## yeela10 (15/6/13)

איזה כיף. תמשיכי תמשיכי


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מאפרת או בשמה המלא מעיין וינברגר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ביום יום מתאפרת  עדין . היה לי מאוד חשוב לא להיות פרצוף שפכטל שלא יזהו אותי ולא יבינו מי זו הבחורה בלבן...
בהתחלה חשבתי לנסות מאפרים שונים שמומלצים מאוד מהפורום ואז שיניתי דעתי והחלטתי לפנות למאפרת שהיא במקרה גם אישתו של חבר שלנו – מעיין ויינברגר. מעיין היא חברה אבל לא חברה קרובה. מראש חשבתי עליה אבל התלבטתי האם לערבב חברות ועסקים ומה יקרה אם לא אוהב את התוצאה ואז יש אי נעימויות...
דיברתי עם מעיין על זה והיא ישר אמרה שאין מחויבויות, שארגיש בנוח ואם לא אוהב אז לא קרה כלום.
הגעתי לניסיון שהיה מאוד מאוד נוח וכיף ולא היתה לי התלבטות בכלל , ישר שמרתי את התאריך אצלה !!
מעיין היתה מאוד סבלנית לרצונות שלי וניסתה המון מייק אפים עד שמצאה את זה שהכי מתאים לפנים שלי. בנוסף לזה, כשהיא סיימה את כל האיפור ניסיון היא לא אהבה את האופן שבו המיק אפ יושב עליי ולכן הסירה את כל המייק אפ ( !!) ועשתה מחדש. זה רק הראה לי שאני בידיים טובות שלא מוותרות ולא עושות עבודה כדי לעשות. מעיין מקצועית אמיתית והגיעה ביום החתונה לפני הזמן, ניסתה להרגיע אותי, יצרה אויירה כיפית ואיפרה אותי פשוט מהמם! הרגשתי שזו אני, לא הרגשתי עם מסכה, הרגשתי טבעית ויפה ועדיין שונה כי זו בכל זאת חתונה ולא כל יום אחר בחיים שלי. כמובן שמאז בא לי ללמוד איך מתאפרים ככה יפה כדי לעשות זאת ביומיום אבל טרם מצאתי זמן לזה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עוד קצת מהכישרון שנקרא מעיין וינברגר


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מראה מראה שעל הקיר 
בודקת את התוצאה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ועוד קצת


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ברגע של התרגשות 
הידיים מקווצות והבטן נצמדת.. הייתי מאוד לחוצה בכל אותו יום וחבל לי על זה.
מצד שני, עשיתי כל שיכלתי להירגע. לא תמיד היה קל.
מה שהלחיץ יותר זה שכל האנשים סביבי אמרו לי "תשתחררי" וזה רק הלחיץ אותי יותר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שרק אחרי החופה באמת השתחררתי.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

פלא ושמו איתמר מסיקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עד לפני כמה חודשים היה לי קארה במשך 3 שנים ולקראת החתונה החלטתי להאריך ומקסימום להסתפר שוב. בגלל שמדובר בחתונת צהריים , רציתי שאם יהיה לי חם במהלך הריקודים, לא יהיה לי גם שיער שמציק לי על העורף. בנוסף לזה, ברגע שמדדתי את השמלה הבנתי שאסוף זה פשוט משהו אחר, זה משלים את התמונה ושפזור, למרות שזו אני, זה לא מתאים. אבא שלי עד הרגע האחרון חשש שאראה כמו כל הכלות . לדבריו, כלה יכולה להיות יפייפיה ביום יום וביום חתונתה היא נראית כמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בגלל כל מה שעושים לה בשיער ובפנים 

בזכות הקרדיטים של בבוצ'קה נחשפתי לאיתמר מסיקה ומאוד אהבתי את התסרוקת שהוא עשה לה.
הוא היה הראשון והאחרון שנפגשתי איתו וכבר מהרגע הראשון היתה לנו כימיה והרגשתי שאני בידיים טובות ומקצועיות.
בניסיון הוא אמר לי שיוכל להראות לי את הקדימה של התסרוקת אבל לא את האחורה במדויק בגלל שהשיער שלי לא מספיק מלא וארוך ולכן נצטרך תוספות. סמכתי עליו וסגרנו.
שבוע לפני החתונה הלכתי לפגוש אותו כדי להראות לו את הגוונים שעשיתי כדי שיוכל להתאים את התוספות לגוון השיער שלי.
ביום הארוע הוא הגיע בשש וחצי בבוקר כמו שקבענו , היה מאוד מרגיע והיה לי כיף. כשהוא הגיע אז התחלתי להרגיש כמו כלה שמכינים אותה וזה היה ממש ממש כיף. כמובן שאת האווירה השלימה מעיין ( להלן המאפרת) כשהיא הגיעה, שניהם יחד יצרו אווירה כיפית ונעימה.
איתמר היה מקצועי מאוד , תקתק את הדברים כמו שצריך בלי להתעכב, בסופו של דבר התסרוקת לא יצאה כמו שחשבתי שתצא אבל היא יצאה מאוד יפה לטעמי ומיוחדת והחמיאו לי עליה ללא הרף במשך כל החתונה. דאגתי כל הזמן ( לחינם) שהתסרוקת תתפרק לי והיא באמת החזיקה עד הסוף. כשהגעתי הביתה והורדתי ( בעצמי) את כל הסיכות והתוספות הבנתי כמה שפחדתי לחינם, ומצד שני ממש לא לקח לי יותר מ 10 דקות להוריד הכל. 

התמונה באדיבות החתן ( בכל זאת השעה 6:45 בבוקר)


----------



## Bobbachka (15/6/13)

מאוד שמחה שהמלצתי השתלמה- התסרוקת מקסימה!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

צוות מנצח
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעיין ואיתמר בפעולה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

איל (להלן "החתן") נכנס לחדר העבודה ברגע זה ממש ( להלן "מקום העלאת קרדיטים") ושואל אותי ( להלן "הכלה"?) 





 מה את עושה?





 מעלה קרדיטים





 עדיין???





 כן..

שמישהו יסביר לו שזה לוקח המון המון זמן....

ועל הדרך עוד תמונה - החתן ( נעשה לו כבוד) מחכה לכלה שתהיה מוכנה..


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

השיער מוכן 
הכישרון של איתמר מסיקה מאחורה ומלפנים הכישרון של מעיין וינברגר..
צוות מנצח אמרתי כבר ?


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

משאירים אתכם במתח ועוברים ל... 
הזמנות!!

בן הזוג של אחותו של איל הוא מעצב גרפי והוא נתן לנו רעיון שמצא חן בעינינו – לקנות בד יפה ולסרוק אותו, הסריקה תוכל לשמש אותנו כרקע להזמנה ובאלמנטים עיצוביים נוספים שנרצה. או שנשתמש בבד כראנר לשולחנות. 
ומכיוון שלאיל יש גישה למדפסות של בתי דפוס גדולים החלטנו שנעצב ונדפיס בעצמינו את ההזמנות.
לקח לנו יום שלם לעצב את ההזמנות. למחרת בערב הלכנו להדפיס. נשארנו עד 1:00 בבוקר ועדיין לא סיימנו את כל ההדפסות, חזרנו יום למחרת שוב כדי לסיים ואח"כ עבודת החיתוך והגימור לקחה לנו המון זמן. 
שאלנו את עצמינו אם זה היה שווה, התשובה היתה – כן! ההזמנות שלנו הן עבודת יד אחת אחת מההתחלה ועד הסוף והשקענו בהן את הנשמה.
התגובות על ההזמנות היו נפלאות, אנשים אמרו שמעולם לא ראו דבר כזה ושההזמנה משדרת אביביות וקלילות נעימות.
ציון לרעה לדואר ישראל – חלק מהמוזמנים קיבלו את ההזמנות בדואר רק שבועיים אחרי שהן נשלחו. בדיעבד, שמענו דברים דומים מעוד שתי קרובות משפחה שחיתנו את ילדיהן לא מזמן. 
קחו זאת לתשומת לבכם!!!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

חיתוך חיתוך חיתוך 
חיתוך עם 2 גליוטינות במקביל ועדיין המון שעות עבודה.
היה לנו נחמד לבלות שעות איכות יחד בערבים ובלילות על הריצפה בסלון כשברקע מתנגנים שירים אופציונליים לכניסה לחופה/שבירת כוס ומה שעוד תבחרו...


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

דיוק זה שם המשחק


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

צד קדמי 
ההזמנה הורכבה משני חלקים. חלק אחד שקוף עם מסגרת שניתן להרמה וחלק בסיסי שעליו רשמנו את כל הפרטים.
בצד האחורי של ההזמנה שמנו את הלוגו מהסריקה של הבד.
באחת השבתות תוך כדי ניקוי הבית וחשיבה על משפטים להזמנה התנגן השיר של סוני ושר I GOT YOU BABE 
המשפט I GOT FLOWERS IN THE SPRING, I GOT YOU TO WEAR MY RING
התאים לנו בול!


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

אני בהלם שאתם הדפסתם את ההזמנות 
ועשיתם הכל לבד!!! 
הרעיון של הבד הסרוק אדיר! ההזמנה כל כך יפה ומיוחדת ומלאת מחשבה ועושר בפרטים קטנים.....
באמת תהיתי מאיפה המשפט הזה, כל כך מתאים, כל כך מתוק! הצד האחורי גם יפייפה!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

והצד האחורי של ההזמנה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ועוד אחת כי אנחנו מאוד מרוצים


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

הפסקת צהריים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זו לא ארוחת הצהריים שלנו היום אבל ציינו שאנחנו אוהבים לבשל ולאפות.. אז הנה טעימה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מעשה בטבעת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הטבעות רכשנו אצל דב רוטר במושב רשפון.
כשחיפשתי טבעת אירוסין חיפשתי בכל מיני חנויות ברחבי העיר, שמעתי המלצות מחברים על חנויות שונות וחיפשתי ברשת. כשמצאתי את האתר של דב התאהבתי בעיצובים שלו, מיד התקשרתי ושעה אח"כ כבר הייתי בסדנה קטנה במושב רשפון.
היה לי מאוד נעים להיכנס לשם, יש לדב סבלנות מדהימה וראש פתוח לרעיונות חדשים עיצובים שונים ושינויים לעיצובים שלו כך שלמעשה אפשר לעשות איתו כל טבעת שרק רוצים. הטבעות שלו יפהיפיות ומאוד נהנינו לבוא אליו כל פעם מחדש, אפילו פגשנו אצלו זוג שהגיע במיוחד מירושלים כדי שהוא יכין להם את הטבעות (זה בטח אומר משהו).
שורה תחתונה, הטבעות קוצרות מחמאות, דב הוא איש מקסים והמחירים שלו הוגנים ביותר!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מעשה בקופסא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קופסאות של טבעות הן דבר די סטנדרטי, החלטתי שאני רוצה להוציא את הטבעת מקופסא קצת אחרת, חיפושים בקניון הביאו אותי להוציא קצת יותר ממה שתכננתי אבל זה היה כל כך יפה שהחלטתי ללכת על זה – קניתי קופסה של המעצבת אורנה לאלו (LALO). קופסא אדומה (לא מיועדת לטבעת בכלל), עגולה עם 3 פרחים מוזהבים על המכסה. כדי שהטבעת תהיה מונחת יפה בפנים הייתי צריך לעבוד קצת: מצאתי (בעזרת אחותי) קופסת טבעת סתמית וישנה, הוצאנו ממנה את הבסיס עם החלק שתופס את הטבעת, ועטפנו בבד כחול כהה ויפה, שני תפרים מלמטה כדי לסגור את הבד ולהניח אותו בתוך הקופסא האדומה וזהו!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

יהלומים יהלומים 
כאן רואים את היהלומים הקטנטנים מסביב ליהלום המרכזי


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

שלושה זוגות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וחתן אחד מודאג 
שלושה זוגות נעליים! שלושה!
לא אחד, לא שניים, שלושה! וזה בלי לספור את הכפכפים שאמא שלי הכריחה אותי לקחת רק למקרה חירום.. ( הבטחתי לעצמי שלא ארקוד עם כפכפים כי זה נראה נורא עליי )

הקונספט עם השמלה היה נעליים צהובות. חיפשתי נעליים צהובות מלא זמן. זמן המדידה שבה אני צריכה את הנעליים הלך והתקרב ולא מצאתי נעליים צהובות.
חיפשתי אצל מיטב המעצבות ופשוט הדגמים עדיין לא הגיעו לחנויות וכל הזמן אמרו שעוד שבוע שבועיים, ומה שכן היה בחנויות לא היה "זה". בסוף מצאתי זוג סנדלים צהובות אצל רוני קנטור אבל העקב שלהן היה נמוך מידי – 2.5 ס"מ. קניתי ואמרתי שזה יהיה להחלפה ואז עלה הרעיון לוותר על נעליים צהובות לכל החתונה ולהתחיל את החתונה עד לאחר החופה עם נעליים לבנות קלאסיות ואחר כך לעבור לצהובות.
הלכתי לנעלי ארו בהמלצת חברה שאמרה שהיה לה נוח  מאוד ושם מצאתי זוג סנדלים לבנות מאוד יפות ובמחיר מעולה של 380 ₪ כי היה מבצע.
עד כה שני זוגות – 380 ₪ כל אחד.
חשבתי שסיימתי וזהו אבל אז היה יריד שופרא בנמל יפו, לא התכוונתי ללכת אבל הגעתי לשם ובטח שלא התכוונתי לקנות.. ושם הם היו, ניצבות מולי בתזמון מושלם כי עדיין לא מאוחר מידי והם בדיוק מה שרציתי ודמיינתי.
הזוג השלישי נקנה  ב 340 ₪ אצל רוני קנטור גם כן!

התחלתי את החתונה עם הסנדלים של "ארו" כמתוכנן ועברתי אחר כך לצהובות למרות שהלבנות היו לי יותר נוחות, למרות שהיה להן עקב יותר גבוה. הסנדלים הצהובות של רוני קנטור התבררו כלא נוחות בכלל, אבל בגלל שהייתי מאוהבת בהם עד מעל הראש והם כאלו יפים לא יכלתי לוותר עליהם! הם היו הקטע!
בסוף לא בהשתמשתי בזוג הראשון של רוני קנטור ולכן החלפתי אותו, כי אין לי מה לעשות עם שני זוגות סנדלים צהובים בבית...


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

הזר הזה פשוט מקסים! 
יש לי קראש קטן עליו


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

הגענו לדבר האמיתי!! יייההה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמיד חשבתי שאחרי שאיל יציע לי מיד ארוץ לבחור שמלה.אולי זה קשור לסיפור שהיה וכך היה:
בזמן שירותי הצבאי, נאלצתי , מה לעשות לסגור "כמה" שבתות. באחת השבתות סגרנו אני וחברתי חמשוש ובשישי בבוקר הצטרפה אלינו חברה נוספת. היא ישר הודיע שאתמול חבר שלה הציע לה נישואין ושהם מתחתנים!! ההתרגשות בשיאה, חתונה בעיני ילדה בת 19-20 היא לא אותה חתונה בעיני בחורה בת 28 ואיזה כיף העידן הדיגיטלי עדיין לא היה בשיאו – היא קנתה את מהדורת "מתחתנים" האחרונה!
כל השבת, בין שמירה לשמירה, העברנו דפים, דירגנו תסרוקות, ובעיקר דירגנו ובחרנו איזו שמלה היינו בוחרת ( החברה ואני שלא מתחתנות ) אילו היינו אנו מתחתנות .
הפלא ופלא הטעם מאז השתנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני זוכרת שבאחת החתונות שעבדתי בה בעבודתי הסטודנטיאלית ראיתי את שמלה חלומותיי. ברגע האמת גם היא כבר לא היתה "השמלה".
אז אחרי שבחרנו מקום ותאריך התחלתי לשוטט באתרים ובעיקר לדעת מה לא הסגנון שאני רוצה.
אחר כך הבנתי מה כן יכול להיות הסגנון שאני רוצה ומפה לשם הגעתי ל4 מקומות שהייתי רוצה לראות. המקומות התנקזו ל 4 אחרי שגם מקומות שאהבתי את הסגנון שלהם שללתי בגלל ביקורות לא טובות.
המקום הראשון ( והאחרון) אליו הגעתי היה הסטודיו של ואדים מרגולין ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
הגעתי עם המון ציפיות אליו ועם שמלה בראש שאותה אני רוצה. אממה? השמלה הזו שהיתה לי בראש.. לא כל כך התאימה לגוף ולמציאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אצל ואדים ניסיתי משהו כמו 12 שמלות ואף אחת לא החמיאה לי. מהרגע הראשון הבנתי שואדים הוא אמיתי. הוא לא אמר שום דבר טוב כשלא היה טוב.
השמלה האחרונה שמדדתי היתה בגזרה שלא רציתי בהתחלה. רציתי שמלה נופלת, קלילה וכל שמלה בגזרת A נראתה לי רגילה וכלתית.
אמא שלי שבאה איתי ישר התאהבה ואמרה שזו השמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
אני לא הייתי עדיין בטוחה. 
ואדים הודה בפניי שהוא שמח שמצאנו משהו שטוב ומחמיא ויפה לי. שלא אכפת לו אם אני אקח את השמלה אצלו או לא, הוא פשוט לא רצה שאצא מהסטודיו בהרגשה שלא מצאנו שום דבר שטוב ויפה לי ומה אני אחשוב עליו כמעצב. 
באותו יום היה לי "תור" לעוד מקום. החלטתי ללכת לשם גם כדי לראות . הגעתי לסלון של דניאל גולנדברג והרגשתי שהגעתי לשוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
יש שם תא מדידה אחד אבל בשונה מאצל ואדים, כי במקומות אחרים לא הייתי אז קשה לי להשוות, היינו אני ועוד אחת מוזמנות לאותה שעה ותוך חצי שעה או פחות הגיע כלה נוספת. הכלה הנוספת הגיע עם כל המשפחה שלה ואני מתחלקת בתא ( בתורות) עם עוד כלה וכל הזמן כל המלווים מסתכלים גם. 
נעבור לשמלות – נתחיל בזה שהמוכרת בכלל לא היתה עם הסגנון שלי או הטעם שלי וכל מה שמדדתי הרגיש לי כמו תחפושת פורים. הבד היה בד כבד , בד שהרגיש לי רע. כל כך מדברים על השמלות שלה וכשהגעתי הבנתי שאין לי מה לחפש שם. מדדתי כדי להיות בטוחה שזה לא מה שאני רוצה.
יצאנו משם, והתחלנו ללכת ברגל ולדבר על השמלה אצל ואדים. 
הבנתי שמה שהיה לי בראש, על שמלה ישרה ונופלת  פשוט לא מחמיא לי. ובכל זאת רציתי שמלה עם טויסט. ידעתי גם שהאדם שמתאים למשימה הזו הוא ואדים. 





חזרנו לואדים וחיכיתי שהוא יסיים את המדידה האחרונה שלו לאותו יום, ואז ישבנו לדבר ומדדתי שוב את השמלה ואז עלה הרעיון שלו לעשות שני צבעים בשמלה. מיד חשבתי על צהוב בגלל הקונספט הראשוני של חתונה צהובה ומשם הכל התגלגל.
מאותו רגע כל המדידות היו החלק הכי הכי כיפי ונעים שהיה לי בתהליך הארגון. בכל פעם שהייתי נוסעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לת"א זה היה יום כיף עבורי! 
ואדים כזה מקסים ובמדידה האחרונה היה לי עצוב שהנה זה נגמר...השמלה ישבה בול ולמרות החששות שהיו לי שבוע לפני שהכתפיות נפלו לי בישיבה ואדים סידר אותן והכל היה פיקס! קיבלתי אינסוף מחמאות על השמלה ובסוף אתן יודעות מה? 
זו היתה "השמלה" שלי מבחינת הסגנון, מבחינת מי שאני, מבחינת הVISION שהיה לי. כי לפעמים שמלת החלומות משתנה יחד איתנו


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

רגע לפני...


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

שומרת על המתח..


----------



## hagaraf (16/6/13)

תמונה נפלאה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ל


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

רגע לפני המפגש 
בודקת את עצמי במראה,
מסתובבת לאיל והנה הוא עומד שם.
התרגשתי כמו שלא חשבתי שאתרגש.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

אני אוהב אותך תמיד מחדש 
כמו בירח דבש,
כשאת אוחזת אותי חזק כמו נחש
משחרר שליטה
רועד ונרגש.

בזמן ההתארגנות התנגנו ברקע שירים מדיסק ההכנות,
בלי תכנון,
ברגע המפגש התנגן השיר "חלום כחול" של רמי פורטיס.

לפני כמה שנים, חברה שלי צעדה לחופה עם השיר הזה. באותו רגע לא הבנתי ולא התרגשתי מהשיר..
ברגע המפגש כל כך התרגשתי משיר האהבה הזה... 

נ.ב.
רמי פורטיס הוא דוד של איל.. אז איכשהו זה יצא כל כך מתאים ומרגש.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX1OusGNhr4


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

השמלה נהדרת! 
באמת מחמיאה לך והשילוב של החגורה הצהובה ממש מוסיף.

וזה אחד השירים הטובים...


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

בשלב הראשוני חשבנו גם ואדים וגם אני וגם אמא שלי, שהסרט יהיה צהוב יותר בולט וחזק. במהלך המדידות, ואדים נסע איזה 4 פעמים לנחלת בנימין למצוא סרט שיהיה מתאים, חלק מהפעמים עם הנעליים הצהובות כדי להתאים לנעליים ובסוף גם עם השמלה עצמה.
כל שאר הסרטים פשוט עשו את השמלה וולגרית ולא החמיאו לה. הצהוב היה צועק מידי על הלבן והכי יפה היה הצהוב בייבי הזה.
אני ממש ממש מרוצה מהשמלה!
חבל שאין לי אותה כאן... מצד שני מה הייתי עושה איתה? היא היתה תופסת סתם מקום בארון


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

החתן רגע לפני


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

למקדימים יצאנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנה זה קורה!
סיימנו להתארגן, יוצאים לדרך!
חשבנו הרבה אגב על מי יהיה הנהג שלנו.
איל הרגיש שלא נוח לו שמישהו יטרטר איתנו ויסיע אותנו.
אז נסענו בעצמנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



האמת, שזה היה ממש בסדר!
זה הרגיש נוח, שנינו באוטו רק לבושים קצת אחרת מבדרך כלל..


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עוד מקדימים 
נסענו ישר לקיבוץ עינת. בכניסה שם יש שדות חיטה ופשוט נכנסנו אליהם.
המשך המקדימים נעשו בקיבוץ עצמו.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מציצים עלינו 
כשהצטלמנו בקיבוץ , בדיוק ילדי הגן יצאו לחורשה שבה היינו.
בתור מדריכת תנועה בגני ילדים וכאחת שעובדת מלא עם ילדים נורא שמחתי שישתלבו בתמונות ילדים


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

לוקחת את העבודה לחתונה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

הבוץ לא מפחיד אותנו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האדמה בחורשה היתה לחה מעט וכך איל נאלץ לנקות את נעלי הכלה שלי, והצלמים עשו מזה מטעמים


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

תמונה שאני אוהבת


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

צועדים בשבילי החיים


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

אז מי הצלמת המוכשרת הזו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שיחת טלפון לצלם אחד שעיצבן את נילי תוך פחות מ10 דקות – נפסל מייד!
שיחת טלפון שנייה לצלמת שענתה בחביבות ונעימות – 
פגישה לקפה של בוקר בהוד השרון!
מצאנו בחורה דקיקה, קטנה וחייכנית עם קוקו קופצני שמייד מצאה חן בעיננו, בדרך חזרה לאוטו כבר היה לנו ברור שהיא תהיה הצלמת שלנו.
עינב התייצבה עם הצוות שלה (צלם סטילס שני וצלם וידאו) בדיוק בזמן. בזמן ההכנות היו 7 אנשים בבית בנוסף לצוות הצילום כך שהיה די צפוף ובכל זאת הם פשוט ידעו איפה לעמוד כדי לא להפריע.
בצילומים המקדימים נילי היתה קצת לחוצה ועינב עשתה הכל כדי לגרום לנילי להרגיש הכי נוח שאפשר ולהשתחרר. 
לאורך החתונה הם תפסו פריימים מקסימים, אינטימיים ושמחים. והכל בדיוק נפלא ובלי שבכלל נרגיש אותם דוחפים לנו את המצלמות לפרצוף, הם ממש התמזגו בין האורחים בטבעיות.
חשוב לי לציין שאני די מסתייג מצילומים בכלל ומווידאו בפרט, כחובב צילום אני מעדיף לעמוד מאחורי המצלמה ולא לפניה. את עניין צילומי הסטילס קיבלתי כברירת מחדל (בכל זאת אנחנו רוצים תמונות מהחתונה) והיה לי הרבה יותר קשה לקבל את העניין של צילום וידאו, לב (צלם הוידאו) היה מאוד נחמד ונעים והצליח לשבור את הקרח איתי בקלות וגרם לי להרגיש יותר נוח עם המצלמות.
לעריכת הוידאו עינב שלחה לנו דף הנחיות עם תיאור של הקליפים השונים שיהיו בדיסק. היינו צריכים לציין קטעים ספציפיים שחשוב לנו שיופיעו ולבחור שיר שיילווה כל קליפ.
תוך שבוע בערך קיבלנו דיסק עם התמונות ושבוע אח"כ גם את הוידאו. 
הכל יצא מקסים!


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא גם את הזווית של איל! 
גם על הטבעות... אתם זוג כזה מתוק ו....מתאים!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עינב רימון - אישה דקיקה וכישרון אחד גדול


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

רב - בן ציון ציוני 
ניסינו לבדוק אם יש רב בקיבוץ עינת, כי אולי רב של קיבוץ יהיה יותר קליל וזורם, אבל גילינו שאין.
אז לקחנו את רשימת המומלצים ואיל התחיל להתקשר,
טלפון אחרי טלפון ברשימה... אין תשובה, המנוי אינו זמין, תא קולי
האחרון ברשימה היה הרב בנציון ציוני. 
פה העניין התחיל ופה העניין נגמר.
זה היה ברור שהוא יהיה הרב שלנו. קבענו פגישה על מנת להכיר אותו. הבנו שאם אנחנו מרגישים איתו בנוח אין טעם להמשיך לחפש. 
הוא אמר שמבחינתו אם איל לא רוצה להניח כיפה אלא לשים איזה קסקט יפה זה לחלוטין בסדר וגם ציין שאין לו בעיה אם לא נרצה להתעטף בטלית. לדבריו חופה של יותר מרבע שעה תהיה ארוכה מדי.
קבענו איתו וזהו.
הרב היה מקסים, הוא הגיע לחתונה עם שבר בקרסול! ולמרות זאת המשיך לחייך ולהיות אדיב ,ענייני, נעים וקליל.
החופה ארכה משהו כמו 12 דקות והיתה קלילה ונעימה, הוא אפילו אמר כמה מילים בספרדית לטובת כמעט חצי מהאורחים שלנו (מסתבר שהוא דובר ספרדית מהבית).


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

צועדים לחופה


----------



## yael rosen (16/6/13)

מדהימה!! 
כל השבת אני חוזרת לתמונות האלו, מסונוורת מהלוק ההורס שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



משהו קטן בינתיים - את נראית ממש ממש נפלא!! והקרדיטים המשותפים נפלאים


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

איזה כיף לקבל תגובה כזו! 
תודה רבה!
את ממש היית השראה בשבילי ואני כל כך אוהבת לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

הצעידה נמשכת


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

רגע אחרון של אוויר


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ועוד רגע של נשימה 
צעדנו עם השיר WOULDN'T IT BE NICE של ה BEACH BOYS.
ביקשנו את עזרתו של התקליטן ( עוד קצת מתח לדעת את מי בחרנו) 
בתכנון של השיר כך שאיל יכסה אותי בדיוק בקטע מסוים של השיר . הוא אמר שלא כדי להתמקד בזה כי אנחנו נהיה לחוצים שאנחנו מספיקים או לא ושכדי שנעזוב את זה כי אחרת כל ההליכה לחופה נחשוב על זה.
כמה שהוא צדק!
טוב שעזבנו את זה,
כי ככה זה יצא בדיוק!
כשהגענו לקטע של השיר ונעמדנו אחת מול השני הסתכלנו אחד על השני ואני אמרתי לאיל "יצא לנו בול"!
נראה לי שזה הרגע בתמונה


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מכסה אותי


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

נכנסים לחופה 
והשמלה שלי מתנופפת...


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

תשל"ח 
לא, לא התבלבלתי!
אני חושבת שצריך להתחיל מסורת חדשה! תמונה שיש לכל חתן!


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

ענק!!! 
אני ממש בעד להתחיל במסורת הזו!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ועכשיו התשל"כ


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

אנחנו נשואים


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ייאלה מסיבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
אז המשפחה שלי דרום אמריקאית ואצלנו אין מסיבה בלי הקשקושים שבספרדית נקראים "קוטיז'ון" . עוד לפני שהטרנד היה בארץ אצלנו במשפחה ביאו מחו"ל לכל חתונה את הכל.
שם מזמינים בהזמנה אישית ובעיצוב אישי את הקישוטים לחתן ולכלה וכך הזמנו את הקישוטים שלנו בצבעי צהוב וטורקיז. כדי שהתסרוקת שלי לא תיהרס ועדיין יהיה לי משהו בובמסטי ( אני הכלה!! ) חשבתי על סיכה ועליה את הקישוט. וכך הציעו לדודה שלי מחו"ל את הפרח והנוצה. זה יצא מהמם וסבתא שלי לקחה את זה איתה ביד כל הטיסה מאורוגווי כדי שהנוצות לא ישברו.
הקשוטים היו אחרים ממה שיש פה , היו גם דברים יותר קונבנציונליים שרואים גם כאן, אבל בעיננו זה היה אחר . מה גם שהאנשים לא הפסיקו לשאול מאיפה זה כי זה לא נראה מדרום ת"א


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ועל המוסיקה..אורן בן משה ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהתחלנו בחיפוש הספקים, אחרי שמצאנו את האולם, ניגשנו לרשימת המומלצים שלהם. היה לנו ברור שיש לנו תקציב מסוים שאותו לא עוברים ולכן כל מיני תקליטנים שבדקנו טלפונית תחילה (מחוץ לרשימה וברשימה) והיו מעל התקציב ירדו מהפרק. אמרנו שאם לא נמצא בתקציב שהקצבנו תקליטן שמוצא חן בעיננו אז נחשוב מחדש אבל מצאנו!
אחד התקליטנים מרשימת המומלצים היה תפוס בתאריך שלנו אבל 
הוא הפנה אותנו לאורן בן משה. כבר בטלפון אורן עשה עלינו רושם של אחלה בנאדם וקבענו פגישה. גם שם, מבחינתנו, כבר הרגשנו שאפשר לסגור כי היתה כימיה מעולה, צחקנו והשיחה זרמה גם לכיוונים אחרים. הוא הבין את הראש שלנו מיד. בכל זאת, נסענו לראות אותו בחתונת שישי, אורן התעקש שנגיע כדי לראות בעיניים ובאוזניים שזה באמת מה שאנחנו רוצים, ואכן אהבנו וסגרנו. 
לאורך כל הדרך אורן היה מקסים וקשוב, נתן לנו דיסק עם 1200 שירים לשמוע בבית ולחשוב על סגנונות של שירים לכניסה ויציאה מהחופה, לקבלת פנים, לריקודים.
המסיבה היתה מעולה, השירים היו מעולים ואנשים לא מפסיקים לומר לנו כמה המסיבה היתה מעולה ואחרת מ"חתונה שיגרתית". אורן ידע לקרוא את הרחבה ואת האנשים שבה.


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ריקוד השמלה 
כששאלתי את הבן של בן דוד שלי אם הוא נהנה בחתונה הוא אמר שכן.
שאלתי אותו - מה הכי אהבת?
הוא ענה - את החלק שרקדנו עם השמלה

היה שלב שהרגשתי שתכף השמלה נקרעת ממני... הילדים ניערו כאילו מדובר במצנח יומולדת לכל דבר !


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

I DID IT


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

קאן קאן זה כאן


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

צהובות!!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

כמו פעם כשהיינו ילדים 
איזה כיף זה היה!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

אבא ובת 
תמונה מושלמת לדעתי,
אבא ובת שמתחתנת והאחרת עוד ילדה קטנה.. בדיוק כמו שכולנו
DADDY'S LITTLE GIRL


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)




----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ALL THE SINGLE LADYS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מי תופסת?


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ALL THE SINGLE LADYS 2 
מרגע שחברותיי התחילו להתחתן אני הייתי מארגנת מסיבות הרווקות ונהנתי מזה מאוד כמה שזה היה לא קל. יש בי פריק קונטרול קטנה שאוהבת לעשות הכל בעצמה.. וחברותיי ידעו שאם הייתי יכולה, הייתי מארגנת את מסיבת הרווקות שלי . 
אז לא, לא ארגנתי אותה אבל עדיין לקחתי חלק בהפקתה.
קניתי פרסים מגניבים למשימות, קניתי מתנות לכל חברה, קניתי לעצמי את ההינומה וגם שרשראות עם משרוקית בולבול לכל הבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






חברה אחת החליטה ששני צפצופים במשרוקית הבולבול היא קריאת הבן זוג לסקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ושריקה אחת היא תשובה למשימות במסיבה .
היתה לי חברה בחודש תשיעי בחתונה שהיתה צפויה ללדת אז במקרה של לידת אמת – 3 שריקות. התינוק חיכה בסבלנות עד אחרי החתונה כדי לצאת לעולם .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בתור אחת שהמקצוע שלה הוא מפעילת ילדים בחוגים וגני ילידם וימי הולדת, קשה לי שלא להשתלט על ההנחייה וגם שם לקח קצת זמן עד שהבנתי שאני מנסה להנחות את מסיבת הרווקות שלי ופשוט LET GO . אבל עוד לפני המסיבה דאגתי לשלוח לחברות שאחראיות על הארגון רעיונות להפעלות ומשחקים.
כמובן שעשינו סרטון עם איל שעונה על השאלות והיו לא מעט שאלות שהוא לא הסכים לענות עליהן כי הן אישיות מידי ורק של שנינו  חמוד 
הבנות גם הזמינו סדנת יוגה צחוק שהיתה נחמדה אבל אני חייבת לציין שיותר נהנתי מהמשחקים והערב שלנו בלי המפעילה. המסיבה היתה עד 1:30 בלילה ולא הספקנו הכל ( היה יום עבודה למחרת) והיה כל כך כיף !!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עושות שפם ...


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מסיבת דודות 
אז ההורים שלי גרושים ואישתו של אבא שלי רצתה מההתחלה לערוך לי מסיבת דודות. היא דאגה לשריין תאריך איתי חודשיים מראש ולהזמין את כל בנות המשפחה מהצד של אבא שלי, שאת חלקן הגדול אני לא רואה ביומיום ואין לי קשר קרוב איתן כלל. אבל בתור אוהבת מסיבות ופסטיבלים בעיקר כשאני הנושא המרכזי – מבחינתי היתה סיבה למסיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ביום המסיבה הגיעו משפחה של אמא מחו"ל וידעתי את זה מראש אבל בשל אילוצי לוח זמנים נקבעה המסיבה לאותו יום מאוחר יותר. היה עיכוב בטיסה של המשפחה ובקושי הספקתי להיות איתם והייתי חייבת לעזוב למסיבת הדודות. הלכתי בלי חשק אבל כשהגעתי ראיתי כל כך הרבה נשים שהגיעו במיוחד בשבילי ואישתו של אבא שלי קישטה את הבית, והכינה וטרחה שזה גרם לי מאוד להעריך את המאמץ וההשקעה הזו ולשכוח מזה שלא היה לי חשק ... עם האוכל בא התאבון!
נושא המסיבה היה "פרטים קטנים חיים מאושרים" וכל מוזמנת הביאה איתה מתנה קטנה בשבילי שהיא בעצם טיפ לחיים מאושרים. זה היה באמת מרגש ומחמם את הלב כי באמת הוקדשה מחשבה גם מצדה של אישתו של אבא שלי וגם מצד הנשים האלו על כל המתנות הקטנות שהן הביאו לי.
למשל, בת דודה של אבא שלי הביאה לי קופסא ובה יש את כל מה שצריך לחיים – חבילת טישו לנגב את הדמעות, כמובן עם משפט מרגש, חוט ומחט לתפור את מה שהזמן פורם, מחק למחוק דברים שפוגעים ולסלוח וגם למחוק דברים שכדאי לא לראות ( מניסיון של שנים כנראה זה מה שהיא מייעצת), קופסא לשמור בה סודות ועוד דברים שאני לא זוכרת כרגע.
בת דודוה אחרת הביאה לי עגילים שהם בעצם מטבע – לראות את הדברים בחיים ובזוגיות משני צידי המטבע, איכשהו בכל פעם שאני עונדת אותם אני חושבת עלך זה שבזמן הענידה אם אתקל במצב מסוים אזכור לראות את 2 הצדדים ולא רק את שלי.
חלקן הביאו ספרי מתכונים שהן הכינו בשבילי, אחת הביאה לי מתנה שמורכבת מ3 רבדים:
להיות זונה במיטה – הלבשה תחתונה
להיות ליידי בחוץ – שמשייה וכפפות תחרה
להיות תמיד חברים טובים – ספלים שמתחברים בצורת גבר ואישה

תיבול הזוגיות בעזרת שייקר להכנת רטבים לסלט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מתנה נחמדה מאוד היתה שצריך לדעת מתי לחמם את הזוגיות ומתי לקרר אותה. אז קיבלנו איל ואני מניפות כדי להתקרר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכובעי פליז כדי להתחמם יחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אישתו של אבא שלי היא אמנית בזכוכית ( אפרט על זה עוד בשלב המתנות לאורחים) והיא הכינה לי שעון שמורכב מהמתנות לאורחים. היא כתבה מאוד יפה על הזמן בחיים. לקחת עוד כמה דקות להנות מרגע נעים, לקחת עוד כמה דקות לפני שמתעצבנים, לקחת עוד כמה דקות.. הכתיבה היתה יפה ומרגשת.
היא גם הזמינה לי עוגה במיוחד בשביל האירוע עם בצק סוכר ומאוד מאוד התרגשתי ( חובבת פסטיבלים זוכרים ? )
היה מאוד כיף ומרגש!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

עוד מהמסיבת דודות


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרבה מאוד זמן חשבנו אילו מתנות לאורחים ניתן. אני איפשהו חשבתי שזה מיותר ו"בזבוז כסף", איל לעומת זאת רצה. 
חשבנו על ריבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, על עציצים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, להביא אטרקציה של פרחים ( שוזרות הולכות) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל זה היה מאוד יקר לנו.
אישתו של אבא שלי הציע שהיא רוצה להכין לנו את המתנות ומוכנה להכין לנו את הריבה כי לנו לא יהיה ראש וזמן בשביל זה.
כמו שאמרתי קודם, אישתו של אבא שלי היא אמנית בזכוכית ומכאן עלה רעיון להכין מגנט זכוכית לאורחים שיהיה בצבעי טורקיז וצהוב שהיו צבעי החתונה.
היא עמלה הרבה על המגנטים משום שזה לוקח המון זמן בתנור מיוחד ובחום אדיר ומכינים אותם אחד אחד והתוצאה היתה ממש ממש יפה ולטעמנו. 
קנינו שקיות אורגנזה לבנות ( בדקנו המון צבעים והלבן היה הכי יפה וקלאסי)  בדרום ת"א ( כל שקית עלתה לנו חצי שקל). 
איל עיצב פתק תודה עם הפוטושופ שמתבסס על הלוגו של ההזמנה והפעם לא הדפסנו בעצמנו  - התעצלנו 
הבנו שזו המון עבודה והפתקיות קטנטנות ואחת אחת לעשות אותן זה עבודת פרך. הזמנו את ההדפסה בדפוס מאור בהוד השרון והשירות והמחיר היה מעולה.
האנשים מאוד התלהבו מהמגנטים כי זו לא מתנה סטנדרטית שרואים בכל מקום . אני שומעת שהרבה מתלבטים לגביי מתנות לאורחים אז אם רוצים לצאת קצת מהקופסא..אשמח לתת פרטים


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

איזה רעיון אדיר עם טאצ' אישי, מקסים!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מגנטים מוכנים!


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

זה היה תהליך ארוך!!!! במשך שלושה שבועות שמענו שירים ללא הרף, העברנו תחנות בכל תחילת שיר ( כשהבנו שזה לא זה) ולא הפסקנו לחשוב ולשמוע ולחרוש את נושא שיר הכניסה לחופה!
פתחתי קבוצת תמיכה בוואטס אפ עם חברים והם העלו מלא רעיונות וכך שיר אחר שיר נפסל...עד שחברה שלי הציע את "wouldn't it be nice – beach boys"   . שמעתי את השיר היה נראה לי אופציה טובה והרגשתי שזה יכול להיות זה . איל היה בחו"ל מהעבודה באותו זמן ושלחתי לו קישור ודיברנו והחלטנו שזה השיר. איכשהו כששמענו אותו ידענו שזה זה ועד היום יש לשיר מקום מיוחד בלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את שיר שבירת הכוס ידענו מהתחלה שנרצה משהו של הגיפסי קינגס והלכנו על volare שהיה בחירה מצויינת.

עד בערך יומיים לפני החתונה לא ידענו אם יהיה סלואו או לא.. כי לא הרגשנו שזה אנחנו. דיברנו עם אורן התקליטן והוא אמר שהוא בכל מקרה ישים סלואו אז שנבחר . גם פה התחלנו לשמוע מלא שירים ויומיים לפני החתונה, כשאנחנו חוזרים מהאולם מסגירת השמות והמוזמנים, חיפשתי ביוטיוב את פרנק סינטרה וכששמענו את I got you under my skin ידענו שזה השיר.
רקדנו אותו כמו גדולים והיה מאוד מאוד כיף !


שיר כניסה לחופה:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALaajR2Wcjk

שיר שבירת כוס:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtCLmcYjVHc
כמובן מהשניה ה28

שיר סלואו:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ZQyLsBUxc


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

מה כבר נגמר?? 
התלבטנו מאוד האם ללכת למלון אחרי החתונה או לחזור הביתה. איל מראש רצה לחזור לישון על המזרון שלו ואני רציתי להתפנק בבית מלון. בסוף החלטנו שעדיף שנשאיר את זה לסופשבוע שבאמת ננצל אותו ולא נגיע גמורים רק כדי לישון בחדר ולכן חזרנו הביתה.
הגענו לביתנו הקט, ובהתחלה לא רציתי להוריד את השמלה. מצד אחד כן כי כבר רציתי להחליף ל"משהו יותר נוח" ומצד שני לא .. כי זו שמלת הכלה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסוף נכנעתי ל"משהו יותר נוח" ואיל התחיל במלאכת פתיחת המחוך. רק כשהורדתי את השמלה הרגשתי פתאום הקלה כזו שאי אפשר להסביר. לא הרגשתי שהיא לוחצת לי או לא נוחה לי, אבל ברגע שהורדתי אותה עוד לפ]ני שעברתי ל"משהו יותר נוח" היה לי יותר נוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ישבנו לאכול את האוכל מהאולם ( איל ואני ישבנו עפם החברים בשולחן בחתונה ואיל אכל צלחת מלאה מכל מה שהזמנו, אני פחות – עדיין התרגשתי ), והיה לי כל כך כיף. מצד אחד – "מה כבר נגמר?" מצד שני, אלו החיים זה הבית שלנו, זו פינת האוכל שלנו, אנחנו כמו שאנחנו.
איל נשפך מיד אחרי ואני הייתי ב"היי" ועם אדרנלין, השעה היתה כבר 18:45 ובפעם הראשונה בחיי יכלתי להדליק נרות שבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כאישה נשואה. חיכיתי לזה המון. כרווקה אישה מדליקה רק נר אחד ובאותו יום שישי היה לי מאוד מרגש ומיוחד להדליק שני נרות ולהתפלל כאישה נשואה גם על "אישי".


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ארוחת בוקר אחרונה כרווקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יום לפני החתונה, אחרי שהתקינו לנו את המזגן ולפני שנסעתי לקחת את השמלה, צעדנו לבית הקפה המעוללללה שיש לנו ליד הבית והתפנקנו עם ארוחת בוקר של מלכים.
קרדיט לקפה "נומילי" בכפר סבא , ויצמן פינת סוקולוב

אגב, אחרי שאכלתי בריוש וקוראסון ועוד כל מיני פחמימות מסוכנות.. נכנסתי לשמלה וואדים לא הבין למה אני לא רוצה שהוא יסגור יותר חזק את המחוך


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

ארוחת בוקר ראשונה כנשואים 
בעלי מפנק אותי מידי פעם..
אז הפעם הראשונה כזוג נשוי היתה בשבת בבוקר.
פנקייקים תוצרת בית.
אחר כך לא היתה לי מדידה אז הכל הלך חלק


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

אחרית דבר 
קצת על תחילת הדרך וסופה...
מההתחלה היה לנו ברור שאנחנו רוצים חתונת צהריים בשישי, אווירה קלילה ופחות רשמית. חשבנו על קונספט "חתונה צהובה בלימון" שכלל את הכל בצהוב ועם הזמן הקונספט עבר שינוי למשהו פחות ספציפי של "רק צהוב" אלא צהוב וטורקיז עם לוגו שהיה מהבד הסרוק בהזמנה שלנו.
במשך חודשיים גלשתי באתרים ושלפתי רעיונות, רציתי המון דברים ובמהלך הדרך הבנתי שזה מעבר לתקציב שאנחנו בוחרים להוציא על החתונה. החלטנו שאנחנו מעדיפים את הכסף הזה לירח דבש או לחסכון לבית מאשר להשקיע אותו בעיצוב,עיצוב מאוד יפה ומוסיף בחתונה, אבל בשבילנו הוא לא MUST. עד היום קצת צורב לי שלא היו לנו ערימות חציר ומנורות תלויות בין העצים, שלא השכרנו ספות כיפיות להימרח עליהן, שלא היו לנו קאפקיקס בחתונה והדגלונים שהכנתי שלא נתלו.. השיטוטים שלי בכפר גלעדי ובאיביי לראות מה אפשר לקנות בזול ולהוסיף כדי לתת זריקות צבע. 
אבל בסופו של דבר אני שלמה עם מה שבחרנו החלטנו. החתונה שלנו היתה נהדרת וקלילה וכמו שרצינו. ישנם תמונות שמשקפות בדיוק את האווירה שהיתה והיא בדיוק מה שראינו כשתכננו את החתונה. 
אז בכל חתונה יש משהו ( אני מניחה ) שלא עובד כמתוכנן, כמו בחיים. ומה שחשוב הוא החיים, זה שמצאנו אחד את השניה, שזה כשלעצמו משהו שחשוב להוקיר ולא מובן מאליו. גם בתהליך עצמו של הארגון, היו לנו קשיים לא מבוטלים ולא מעטים בעיקר מצד המשפחות, וחשוב היה לכל אחד מאיתנו ללמוד לבחור את המלחמות שלו.
חשוב לי לומר לכל המתחתנים שבתהליך הזה שנקרא חתונה, החתונה היא מרגע ההצעה ועד אחרי המסיבה. המסיבה היא "הסוף" של החתונה. היא הדובדבן, כולם אומרים שצריך להינות מהתהליך וההכנות ולא תמיד זה קל אבל זה באמת חלק מהחתונה, אם הייתי יכולה לחזור אחורה הייתי עושה הכל אותו דבר רק הייתי נהנית יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, בכל פעם שאני מסתכלת על התמונות או על סרט הוידאו אני מתרגשת ויש לי שעה שלמה חיוך דבילי על הפנים , ואולי גם זה חלק מ"החתונה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





בתמונה: בתחילת התהליך הכנו מגבס מעורבב עם צבע חמניות. רכשנו תבניות מסיליקון לקאפקייקס חמניות והכנו בעצם מגבס. עד היום יש לנו אותן ואין לנו מה לעשות איתן.
לא ידענו איך לשלב אותן בחתונה וכך הן נשארו פה, יחד עם סלסלות שקניתי לשים אותן בפנים על השולחנות קפה.

ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE


ולאהוב אחד את השני 8 ימים בשבוע...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtuybFrq7Rw


----------



## ronitvas (17/6/13)

מ-ק-ס-י-ם 
יש כלות שממש כיף לי לראות את הפרצוף מאחורי הניק.
הן כאלה שנכנסות לי לנשמה.
אהבתי את הבחירות, את התובנות ואת האוירה.
עושה הרושם שלמרות הקשיים, גם מול המשפחות, כולם שמחו ותרמו.
זה לא ברור מאליו שאשתו של אבא שלך נרתמה לפרוייקט - זה אומר שיש במשפחה שלכם משהו יפה וכיף לראות את זה.
מאחלת לכם רק טוב, זוגיות בריאה, תומכת ואוהבת


----------



## אילנילי (15/6/13)

וקרדיט ענק אחרון חביב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לפורום המקסים הזה!!
במשך זמן ארגון החתונה זה היה לנו למקום מפלט, מקום לשאול שאלות, להחליף חוויות, להכיר אנשים שעוברים חוויות דומות לשלנו.
תודה למנהלות הפורום על הנוכחות הטובה בפורום, על שימת לב ומענה לשאלות.
תודה לכולם על התמיכה והרעיונות האינסופיים לפתירת בעיות שצצות בתכנון החתונה.

באיזשהוא שלב, אמא שלי אמרה לי שהיא לא באה איתי יותר לשומקום כי כל הזמן אני מחוברת לסמארטפון ומתכתבת. 
הייתי צריכה להסביר לה שעונים לי על שאלות הרות גורל בענייני החתונה ...כן גם אני הפכתי לסוג של בריידזילה, והבנתי את זה בערך שבוע לפני החתונה.. טוב רק אז זה ממש התפרץ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





תודה שקראתם עד כה ונתראה בשמחות!!


----------



## orangeada (15/6/13)

היה ממש כיף לקרוא|יד| 
אתם זוג מקסים והרמוני, ונראה שלקחתם את כל העניין לגמרי בפרופורציה אבל גם ממש השקעתם והפכתם את האירוע לשלכם, אפילו אם לך יש קצת תחושה שחסרים דברים או שדברים היו יכולים להראות אחרת. הכל נראה מעולה!
התמונות שלכם ביחד מקסימות ונראה שמאוד נהנתם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב!!


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

שמש וים - קרדיטים נפלאים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי ממש כיף לקרוא אותם ביום ראשון על הבוקר, הם הצליחו להכניס קצת אביב ופרחים צהובים לבוקר 

מאוד מבינה ומזדהה עם תחושת ה"היו חסרים דברים שרציתי שיהיו" אבל בתור צופה מהצד בתמונות שבחרת לחלוק איתנו, הכל היה נראה בדיוק במקום, איפה שהוא צריך להיות והכי חשוב - הייתה שמחה, היו חיוכים, הייתה ועדיין יש אהבה - זה מה שחשוב באמת.

המון מזל טוב, אושר, חמניות והצלחה!


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

איזה כיף ! 
תודה רבה על הקרדיט לקרדיטים 
שמחה שהכנסתי אווירה נעימה !
אני חושבת שתמיד אנחנו רוצים "עוד" , כמו בפרסמות ( המעצבנת והגרידית) של צומת ספרים - ומה עוד ומה עוד ומה עוד...
אבל כמו שכתבתי בסוף, באמת אני שלמה מאוד וגם בעלי עם מה שבחרנו ועם מה שהיה.
הדגלונים , ושכחתי גם להוסיף שקנינו קשים לשתייה בצבע צהוב וטורקיז ומפיות תואמות שיהיו על הבר, ושכחנו אותם באוטו ביום החתונה... אז זה באמת הדברים היחידים שחבל לי ( לאיל לא כל כך מפריע) שלא היו..אני מאוד שמחה עם מה שהיה, היה לנו כיף ובמשך שבוע שלם רק רציתי "עוד פעם".


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

הפרסומת הזו נוראית! 
ברגע שמבינים שאי אפשר הכל - באה ההשלמה עם הטוב (והפחות טוב) שהיה, בכל דבר ולא רק בחתונה. 

כן! ההרגשה הזו של "עוד פעם" לא משחררת בכזו קלות...


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

נילי כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וידעתי שהייתה סיבה טובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכל נראה כל כך מיוחד, מקסים, נינוח, רגוע, שמח ומלא אהבה ומחשבה על הפרטים הקטנים!
את כלה יפייפיה והתמונות שלכם מקסימות ומלאות אופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונה שלכם מיד אחרי החופה ממש מרגשת, התמונה שלכם עם הכובעים (והסיכת נוצה) אדירה! אהבתי את הבירית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וקרעת אותי מצחוק עם התשל"ח החתיכי שלך!
רואים שהחתונה הייתה הכי שלכם שאפשר, ואני באמת מאמינה שכל הדברים האחרים ממש לא משנים....
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

תודה רבה רבה!
איזה כיף לשמוע את המילים האלו ממך 
החתונה באמת היתץה הכי שלנו, והנוכחות שלנו היתה מורגשת בה 
קדימה אני מחכה לתשל"ח שלך


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/6/13)

מקסימה! 
איזה קרדיטים כיפיים ומשמחים. אתם נקראים זוג משעשע במיוחד, מאוד אהבתי לקרוא גם את "הצד שלו" זה רעיון גאוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החתונה נראית שמחה ומרגשת, אני אמנם קצת משוחדת, אבל לדעתי חתונות שישי בצהריים זה הכי הכי, במיוחד במאי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



משהו באווירה הקלילה והנעימה של אירוע צהריים באביב הופך את הכל לקסום כל כך! איזה כיף שיש עכשיו לא מעט קרדיטים כאלה. אני כל כך נהנית בזכותכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובכלל- השמלה שלך נראית נפלא עלייך, הצלחת למצוא את השמלה המושלמת לך אחרי כל ההתלבטויות- וכן, "שמלת החלומות" זה מושג גמיש שמשתנה עם הגיל והטעם. היי... שלי השתנתה תוך חצי שנה. השמלה שלבשתי לחתונה הייתה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי כשהסתובבתי בחנויות של שמלות כלה בינואר השנה, אבל כבר עכשיו, למשל, הייתי הולכת על סגנון אחר לחלוטין, סתם כי ראיתי כמה דגמים והתאהבתי. 
אבל בסופו של דבר- הכי חשוב שנראית נהדר בשמלה והיא החמיאה לך! בשילוב עם השיער והאיפור, בכלל יצא מושלם


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

תודה רבה 
איזה כיף !
הסיבה שבחרנו באירוע צהריים היא הקלילות והאוירה השונה מאירוע ערב. נהננו מאוד ובאמת כיף שזה הפך למשהו "טרנדי" שנוכל להנות מהקרדיטים האלו.
האמת שעכשיו אני רוצה להיות מוזמנת לחתונת צהריים.. מה שלא נראה באופק הקרוב.. הכל חתונות ערב 
תודה על המחמאות על האיפור, שיער ושמלה. זה באמת הכישרון של אנשי המקצוע שבחרתי והוא ניכר לעין.


----------



## TheNewMaya (16/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף לפתוח את הבוקר עם קרדיטים מקסימים וצהובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היית יפיפייה והצהוב פשוט משלים את תחושת "חתונת הקיץ שלי"

ממש נהניתי לקרוא ונראה שהיה יום ממש כיף.

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## אילנילי (16/6/13)

תודה רבה! 
איזה כיף לקבל מחמאות כאלחו.. רק בשביל זה בא לי שוב לשים קרדיטים 
היה יום נהדר , ואני חושבת שבחתונת צהריים כל יום הוא יום נהדר וכיף!


----------

